# New rim Kinlin Xr19w rim



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

*New rim Kinlin Xr19w*

I was waiting to post my thought on these hoops once I received some feedback but the cat is out of the bag on another thread so here we go. 

Kinlin just put out a brand spanking new rim called the Xr19w. This rim is 410 grams and is 21mm deep. As many of you Im sure notice it is the same depth as the xr200 however its heavier. Upon closer inspection one will notice that it is different from the 200 in 2 important ways. It is wider than the 200 and it also has eyelets. Upon building these hoops I noticed that it deflects slightly less than the 200 and comes into even tension more readily. These are both characteristics of slightly stiffer rims! This is encouraging because there may now be a hybrid between the 200 and 270. A light weight trainer per say...

I just built and shipped a pair in 24/28 to a keen customer and I am waiting to hear his impressions. Sorry no pictures because I was in a rush to the post office! Unfortunately I was only able to secure that single pair from a supplier that I do not usually buy my Kinlin rims from. I do however have a few more pairs of these hoops on the way. When I build my next set I will make certain to take and post pictures of the wheels.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool. What was the weight and riding style of the client who got the 24/28s? Also can you share the MSRP and/or street pricing?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

krisdrum said:


> Cool. What was the weight and riding style of the client who got the 24/28s? Also can you share the MSRP and/or street pricing?


Weights between 408-412g
MSRP is $65

These will be popular.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

How wide are they?


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

Wines of WA said:


> How wide are they?


They're listed as 20mm on Fairwheel.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

bent steel said:


> They're listed as 20mm on Fairwheel.


That's not very wide compared to Velocity A23 and Hed Belgiums which are both at 23mm. 

Zen, are there any other new rims from Kinlin?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Wines of WA said:


> That's not very wide compared to Velocity A23 and Hed Belgiums which are both at 23mm.
> 
> Zen, are there any other new rims from Kinlin?


I personally have not heard anything as well as some others shops/owners I know.
I would like to see a wider 30mm rim


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> I personally have not heard anything as well as some others shops/owners I know.
> I would like to see a wider 30mm rim



That would be ideal, throw in single or double eyelets and I'd order them today! Box sections hold no appeal to me.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

bent steel said:


> That would be ideal, throw in single or double eyelets and I'd order them today! Box sections hold no appeal to me.


Wider 30mm (or thereabouts) was exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Wines of WA said:


> Wider 30mm (or thereabouts) was exactly what I was hoping for.


Are you talking about a 30mm wide rim for a MTB? This is the roadbikereview forum... 

I saw Kinlin at Interbike yesterday. They didn't have all of their rims on display, but I saw the XR-19W. I do not think it was designed as a wide rim, and, as others mentioned, it isn't very wide. It looks like their version of a classic, box-style rim.

The catalog description is interesting...

"To uphold tradition has often been viewed as out of dated. The XR-19W maintains classical out-line is only for the reason to show respect to those out-standing forerunners. When you spare no effort on up hilling track, you will find out technical power that hidden inside of it."


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

In related news, if Kinlin would like someone to do English ad copy, I'm available.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

valleycyclist said:


> Are you talking about a 30mm wide rim for a MTB? This is the roadbikereview forum...


30mm tall, not wide...meaning a 30mm tall rim that's somewhere in the range of 21-23mm wide so I can run 25c tires a bit more comfortably.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Wines of WA said:


> Zen, are there any other new rims from Kinlin?


Not that I know of I just came across this one last week. Kinlin doesnt really advertise...


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Not that I know of I just came across this one last week. Kinlin doesnt really advertise...


Zen - What was the rider weight and "needs" of the client you built the 24/28 set for?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Why not just use Velocity Aerohead? Same weight and depth.


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

jnbrown said:


> Why not just use Velocity Aerohead? Same weight and depth.


Kinlin lists these as lighter, plus the Kinlin has eyelets.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

krisdrum said:


> Zen - What was the rider weight and "needs" of the client you built the 24/28 set for?


He was 175 lbs and wanted a set of race/training wheels. I would have given him the option of 20/28 but I only had the 24/28.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Zen Cyclery said:


> He was 175 lbs and wanted a set of race/training wheels. I would have given him the option of 20/28 but I only had the 24/28.


Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for. Might have to mull over getting these instead of some XR270s.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

krisdrum said:


> Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for. Might have to mull over getting these instead of some XR270s.


Ya they look great Im really excited to get more in!


----------



## ratfink74 (Feb 4, 2007)

anymore feedback on these rims? Say a 28/32 set for a rider 200lbs?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ratfink74 said:


> anymore feedback on these rims? Say a 28/32 set for a rider 200lbs?


Brandon at BikeHubStore has 'em. Give him a call -

XR19W


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

Gents,
at 200 - 210 lbs, would these be a better option than XR270's??


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Gents,
> at 200 - 210 lbs, would these be a better option than XR270's??


The XR-270 would be better.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have been rolling on a set of Zen built XR270s (20/28) for about 6 months now. I have them on my CX bike which sees a lot of gravel roads; don't race. So far so good. With all my kit on including camelbak I generally weigh a little over 180..


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Gents,
> at 200 - 210 lbs, would these be a better option than XR270's??


IMO the XR270 or even the XR300 would be better for you.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Gents,
> at 200 - 210 lbs, would these be a better option than XR270's??


I think the Xr270 would be a better choice. It will be slightly more aero and more importantly it should be a bit more rigid.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I think the Xr270 would be a better choice. It will be slightly more aero and more importantly it should be a bit more rigid.


Thanks Zen. What about minimum spoke count? I'm thinking 105 hubs at present so minimum for those would be 32,but if I go different hubs, how low would you go?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Thanks Zen. What about minimum spoke count? I'm thinking 105 hubs at present so minimum for those would be 32,but if I go different hubs, how low would you go?


105 hubs with XR-270 rims makes a nice set of wheels. As you mentioned they will have to have 32 spokes.
Shimano 105 XR-270

24f/28r would be the minimum spoke count I would consider with XR-270 rims, although 32 rear spokes is worth considering if you are hard on wheels.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks valleycyclist.
Great pics. What is the colour of that rim in the photos. It almost looks orange in the pics. Is it closer to red though in real life?
What colour of rim did you order?


----------



## boldaddy (Oct 13, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> Weights between 408-412g
> MSRP is $65
> 
> These will be popular.


They look a little bit similar to the IRD Cadence, albeit a little heavier.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> thanks valleycyclist.
> Great pics. What is the colour of that rim in the photos. It almost looks orange in the pics. Is it closer to red though in real life?
> What colour of rim did you order?


Sorry I forgot to respond to your message. It is a red rim and looks nicer in real life.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Go with the XR-300's in a 24/28 spoke pattern and you'll have a durable wheelset that you won't have to baby on rough roads.


----------



## tazambo (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but with my limited posts, I can't start a new thread.

I'm 41, 6' 1", 220-230 lbs and new to road riding (been MTBing for 10 years).
Have a new ride with 1800g OEM wheels.
I'm looking for something lighter (1400-1500 or possibly lighter) but strong enough for everyday riding.
I've been reading this site (the last 5 hours and checking Zen's site).
Thinking XR270s, cxrays and WI's H2 & H3 with a 28/32 count, am I in the ballpark?
Do I need the heavier XR300's?
Price range is $500 - $1000 with postage to Australia.
Am help would be greatly appreciated.
Regards
Dave


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tazambo said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but with my limited posts, I can't start a new thread.
> 
> I'm 41, 6' 1", 220-230 lbs and new to road riding (been MTBing for 10 years).
> Have a new ride with 1800g OEM wheels.
> ...


I have a set of Kinlin XR300, WI H2/H3, CX-Ray, 24/28, x1, x3, brass nipple wheels here that weigh a total of 1594 grams. So getting below 1500 grams even with XR270 rims and less exotic spokes (like Sapim Race or DT Comp) would still be in that weight range. At your weight I wouldn't suggest any less wheel weight.

I have a set of BWW Blackset Race here and they weight 1410 grams. Their newer version (slightly heavier rim) is about 1500 grams. And they suggest those wheels for under 198lbs. That's probably a bit conservative but they make their own suggestions. I would not recommend them for you. The rim itself would be close to the 400g mark which is quite light. Wheelsets like Ksyrium with far less spokes will have a much heavier rim to make up the strength of the lost spokes. But then most Ksyrium models are heavier than 14-1500g.

I'm no slower on the Kinlins than on the Blackset Race (I'm 170lbs) so I can't see the point of you pushing the weight limits for any good reason.


----------



## tazambo (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for the lighting fast reply Mike.

You told me what I think I knew but didn't want to hear. I will have to be happy with wheels under 1600 and maybe close to 1500. I like the look of the Mavic Ksyrium Elite and they are 1550 but they don't get a great rap for their hubs and longevity.
So I thought I should be able to get some Zen built wheels around the 1500 mark with better hubs that would handle my weight (I feel I ride soft, off the saddle over bumps, etc due to my MTB background).
I will have to send Roland and e-mail and see what he suggests.

Thanks again, I really appreciate you time.

Dave


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tazambo said:


> You told me what I think I knew but didn't want to hear. I will have to be happy with wheels under 1600 and maybe close to 1500. I like the look of the Mavic Ksyrium Elite and they are 1550 but they don't get a great rap for their hubs and longevity


There is nothing special about any factory pre-built wheels. For their cost they tend to be overweight and difficult and expensive to buy replacement parts for. And someone has to pay for their advertising. Custom built wheels can be tailored for your needs and are always easy & cheap to repair and service. They only lose out in the flashy decal department. You'd be surprised how many people place that as a high priority.


----------



## junkfoodjunkie (Sep 20, 2009)

I just built up a set of the xr19 rims last week. 
28 hole 2 cross front and rear.
Superlight hubs. Sapim Lasers front NDS rear, and Sapim Race DS
Came out to 1450ish grams.

They built up easier than the 200's and 270's in my opinion.
I have put about 75miles on them so far and they have been great.
I am 6' 0" and weigh 170lbs in gear. 



















Jake


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

junkfoodjunkie said:


> I just built up a set of the xr19 rims last week.
> 28 hole 2 cross front and rear.
> Superlight hubs. Sapim Lasers front NDS rear, and Sapim Race DS
> Came out to 1450ish grams.
> ...


Great! I've been considering lacing a set up for myself for the new season. Why did you choose the xr19 over the 270? I'll be experimenting with Revs all round as a smart engineer over at MTBR.com has convinced me that if they're ok for him - 200lbs+ on a 29er mountain bike, and he's built lots of sets - then they will be fine for me at 170lb on a road bike. With those rims, hubs and spokes I'll assume you got the stuff at BikeHubStore eh?


----------



## junkfoodjunkie (Sep 20, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Great! I've been considering lacing a set up for myself for the new season. Why did you choose the xr19 over the 270? I'll be experimenting with Revs all round as a smart engineer over at MTBR.com has convinced me that if they're ok for him - 200lbs+ on a 29er mountain bike, and he's built lots of sets - then they will be fine for me at 170lb on a road bike. With those rims, hubs and spokes I'll assume you got the stuff at BikeHubStore eh?


Yes I got all the goods at bikehubstore. Curiosity is the main reason I went with the xr19, it saves a little weight over the 270 also. Only time will tell with the durability, but I am a fan so far.

Jake


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

junkfoodjunkie said:


> Yes I got all the goods at bikehubstore. Curiosity is the main reason I went with the xr19, it saves a little weight over the 270 also. Only time will tell with the durability, but I am a fan so far.
> Jake


I considered the 200 but figured for general purpose training wheels that they we just too light. I would have chosen the 270 (the 300 are way overkill for me) but then the xr19 came out and they then became a choice as they split the difference between the 200 & 270.


----------



## two-one (May 22, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Great! I've been considering lacing a set up for myself for the new season. Why did you choose the xr19 over the 270? I'll be experimenting with Revs all round as a smart engineer over at MTBR.com has convinced me that if they're ok for him - 200lbs+ on a 29er mountain bike, and he's built lots of sets - then they will be fine for me at 170lb on a road bike. With those rims, hubs and spokes I'll assume you got the stuff at BikeHubStore eh?


MeltingFeathers ears are probably burning right now ...

I'd advice only using Revs on DS if your right flange spacing is >17mm... I've built a wheelset using BHS's Superlight hubs with XR200 rims and 28/32 revolution spokes. The tension difference is pretty big, and I'm worried the DS spoke angle, and stretchier Revo spokes will allow the NDS spokes to detension too much.

Ps. I use full Revo spokes on all my mountainbike wheels too, and also around 200lbs. Works great!
Road bikes should really switch to 135mm hubs, so we can (re)gain some flange spacing!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

two-one said:


> MeltingFeathers ears are probably burning right now ...


That's the fella! He's the one.



> I'd advice only using Revs on DS if your right flange spacing is >17mm... I've built a wheelset using BHS's Superlight hubs with XR200 rims and 28/32 revolution spokes. The tension difference is pretty big, and I'm worried the DS spoke angle, and stretchier Revo spokes will allow the NDS spokes to detension too much.


But how come all my road wheels with CX-Rays perform with no problems? After all, they're only flattened Lazers.


----------



## two-one (May 22, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> But how come all my road wheels with CX-Rays perform with no problems? After all, they're only flattened Lazers.


Ah, then I'm just being too carefull (or too fat)  

I'd say: go for it!

What hubs will you be using?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

two-one said:


> What hubs will you be using?


Bike Hub Store. Yeah sure they are nothing special as far as flange spacing goes but I have 2-3 sets of wheels with Asian sourced hubs and all of them have CX-Ray and the wheels have never suffered because of that. I'll only be doing these wheels as a test case for Laser spokes (*'feather* talked me into it) so I will go with Lasers all round. If it doesn't work out I can always re-build with some thicker spokes on the DS (I've got a nice sample 2.34mm Leader sitting here  It looks like a hydro pole )


----------



## moonjogger (Feb 14, 2012)

20/24 spokes with xr19w would be stiff enough for a 155lbs rider ?


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

So what happened with these Mike T? I am looking to build my first set (as you have commented) and recently came across these. Would be super cheap build with the XR19W (32/32) with the BHS hubs and Sapim Race through Dans Comp. Would love to go with colored nipples but at 190# and pretty hard on my equipment I am thinking that staying brass is the way to go.


----------



## junkfoodjunkie (Sep 20, 2009)

I have about 400 miles on the set I built and I really like them. I have not had to touch them up or anything. After the summer I will have a better idea on longevity. Should be able to put quite a few miles on them

Jake


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

gregnash said:


> So what happened with these Mike T? I am looking to build my first set (as you have commented) and recently came across these. Would be super cheap build with the XR19W (32/32) with the BHS hubs and Sapim Race through Dans Comp. Would love to go with colored nipples but at 190# and pretty hard on my equipment I am thinking that staying brass is the way to go.


You mean the wheels I was going to build? I just got side-tracked into other projects. I was thinking just today of ordering the parts from BHS.

Aluminum nipples at 190lb? I rode mine for years at 200 without issues. In 15 years I've never busted an alum nipple. I'm 30lbs lighter now and have 'em on most of my wheels.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> You mean the wheels I was going to build? I just got side-tracked into other projects. I was thinking just today of ordering the parts from BHS.
> 
> Aluminum nipples at 190lb? I rode mine for years at 200 without issues. In 15 years I've never busted an alum nipple. I'm 30lbs lighter now and have 'em on most of my wheels.


Cool that could be knowledge coming from mtb too. I am thinking of grabbing pretty much everything (except spokes and nipples) from BHS when I get around to building myself another set of rims. I will plan to go with the XR19W (eyelets just seem to be easier as a first time builder) with the Superlight/Ultralight hub combo (32/32) and Sapim Race spoke (black) with DT Swiss alloy nipples (Red). At 6' and 190# out of the shower I can be somewhat hard on things. These will more than likely end up having my CX tires staying on them. tubeless, so that I can just swap when needed.


----------



## arthur24b6 (Oct 5, 2007)

I recently built up a set of xr19s with 20/24 with the rear being 8:16. I'm running them tubeless. These are the first wheels I've built and it seems that the rim is really easy to build- I'm guessing the eyelets help. I only have a few hundred miles on them but they seem fairly good. They don't feel as as stiff as my Ksyriums but they are sub 1300g so I think that's reasonable. Since I haven't built any other wheels I'm obviously not the most objective reviewer however with the price to weight to quality ratio they are a hard deal to pass up.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

So I am curious if anyone has used these or the XR270/300 as a cyclocross wheel. Since whatever I build will go on my Kona Jake I am trying to keep them the same width as the stock rims so that I an keep knobbies on one and roadies on the others (each will have their own cassette). 

Thinking these would make a pretty rockin' budget build:
BikeHubStore:
- Kinlin XR19W 32H rims = $39.95/ea x2
- Superlight Rear Hub (red) 32H =$65 x1
- Ultralight Front Hub (red) 32H = $49.95 x1
Total with shipping/handling = $211.87

Dan's Comp:
- Sapim Race Spokes (cut to size) Black = $0.50/ea x 64
Total = $32 (+ unknown shipping)

Ebay:
- DT Swiss Alloy 12mm x 2.0 Nipples Red = $42.94 for pack of 100 with shipping/handling

So not counting cost of tools and spoke prep I would be looking at ~$287 for the wheels plus time for me to build them. So the question then becomes, would these be better than buying something from somewhere like BWW. My budget will be pretty low, I am a government worker, so $300-$400 would be my MAX. For about $350ish I could have BWW build me a set of Open Pro CD with Ultega hubs or the BWW BlackRace with 105 hubs. Would those be better than me building up the Kinlins?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Where can I source some XR19W rims in UK or Europe?

Cheers.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Where can I source some XR19W rims in UK or Europe?
> 
> Cheers.


All of 30 seconds searching google.
CNC-Bike Onlineshop


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

CNC doesn't carry the XR19....


----------



## arthur24b6 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Quick update*

I road battenkill this past weekend with my 20/24 xr19s on bike store hubs (triplet) tubeless. I'm really impressed with this wheelset. More than adequately stiff, light (1300g), and still let me plow through some nasty gravel and sand with nary a scratch.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds like a Campy Neutron-like rim--a desirable formula for sure. I wonder how a 20/24 KR19/Alchemy build, would compare to the Neutron with its wide flanges and offset rear spokes, in terms of strength and lateral stiffness? 

I have the non-Ultra Neutrons, and I think the Kinlin build would come in about 200g lighter.


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Man o man these rims fit what I was lookign for, just ordered my rims from BHS, can't wait to try my first wheel build. 

Going with the XR19w rim 24H front and 28H rear, BHS ultralight hubs up front radial laced and BHS superlight hubs in the rear cross 2x both DS and NDS.

My weight fluctuates, race weight is 160-65 but during the off season I can let myself go up to 180, I was debating on going 20H front but figured during my fat boy time of the year the higher spoke count would be able to take the punishment.

Any feedback on my proposed set up is appreciated.


----------



## cambo357 (May 10, 2012)

These rims and hubs from BHS have me intrigued, and wanting to try my hand at a build. the problem is, I am clueless as to what I should go with. maybe some of you can chime in for me.

Basics:
just got a CX bike after being off the bike in any serious manner for many years. it came with some Alex R500 rims with Formula? hubs, 32h front and rear. yeah, basic Performance stuff. I will mostly be riding road, light trail, and gravel roads. if I shape up enough, I might give a shot at a CX race or two in the fall. I am 5'9", currently 200lbs, but I easily drop 25lbs or so with basic correct diet and just moderate exercise. 

I would like to maybe have something a bit flashy, maybe radial laced, 24h or 28h, but am not stuck on it if too tall of an order. also would like to keep it under $400, or even $300 if possible.

what sort of wheel should I be looking for? rim width, style/model, hole count, lace style, etc. I hope this is not too newb of a question, and appreciate any input.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cambo357 said:


> These rims and hubs from BHS have me intrigued, and wanting to try my hand at a build. the problem is, I am clueless as to what I should go with. maybe some of you can chime in for me.
> 
> Basics:
> just got a CX bike after being off the bike in any serious manner for many years. it came with some Alex R500 rims with Formula? hubs, 32h front and rear. yeah, basic Performance stuff. I will mostly be riding road, light trail, and gravel roads. if I shape up enough, I might give a shot at a CX race or two in the fall. I am 5'9", currently 200lbs, but I easily drop 25lbs or so with basic correct diet and just moderate exercise.
> ...


Just build yourself a set of basic wheels with parts from Brandon's BHS site - 32h, 270 rims, Sapim Race spokes laced x3 all round with brass nipples. All the hole count, fancy lacing stuff won't make a hill o' beans of difference. Or go 24/28 if you feel daring. If you want flash then knock yourself out with his fancy colors.

If you don't want to build them, BWW has basically the same thing in their Superlight wheelset for $350.

Road - Riders 220 or less - Pure Race SuperLight 700c - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

1x heads in DS on the BHS hubs makes a pretty good difference in tension on the NDS. They feel stiffer too, even with xr300's. I think its the best way to lace them by far. No downside either, it just seems to work better.


----------



## junkfoodjunkie (Sep 20, 2009)

I have been riding my XR19 build for almost a year now.
Specs: 
28 hole 2 cross front and rear to Superlight hubs
Sapim Laser Front and NDS rear Sapim Race DS rear Brass nipples.

I weigh 170ish and use the wheels for road riding. I have not had to true the wheels since the initial build. I would say they have around 2500 miles on them. I ride them with 23 Hutchinson Atom Comp tires at around 110 psi front and rear. Great set of wheels so far.

Jake


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

hoping for kinlin to come out with a rim to directly compete with the wide Velocity A23. 
Last set of A23 rims I built up were 50g heavier per rim than advertised. Still a nice hoop though


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Would anyone have information on the amount of tension for the DS and NDS for these rims? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

117kgf on DS with no problems so far. THe NDS will end up where it is supposed to be. I drop down to 107 kgf on the front in a radial pattern


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd get the DS up to 120, NDS tension then depends on your lacing pattern.

If you stick with the BHS hub, use 1x heads in DS, 3xNDS and you'll be able to get NDS tension to 70 or so.

Other lacing patterns will be significantly worse.


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Enoch562 and Mackers for the response! 

The reason I ask is this is my first wheel build and I attempted to do it without a tension meter. Safe to say after my first big ride the rear was out of true and a spoke on the NDS was completely loose.

I laced the front radial and the rear with 2x cross DS and NDS but the NDS spoke tension feels really low however the DS feel really tight already. I finally broke down and bought a tension meter so wanted to get this dialed in once and for all.

I may end up re-lacing these based on your recommendation Mackers, thanks again!


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

If you already have the spokes, you might as well keep the NDS 2x.
The difference in bracing angle is too small to buy new spokes for. (about 1 kgf)


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Odds are they prolly weren't tight enough or properly relieved. You gotta keep squeezing on them to get them to settle in. I too would recommend working with what you have.


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Tension meter arrived yesterday, measured my spoke tension and way low all around, tension was around 70 kgf on DS, NDS was less, looks like being a first time builder I got scared to tighten the nipples too much, that would explain the nipples working loose on the NDS. @ Enoch562 I'll be sure to stress relieve, here's hoping the second go around works!


----------



## lechat67 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> If you don't want to build them, BWW has basically the same thing in their Superlight wheelset for $350.
> 
> Road - Riders 220 or less - Pure Race SuperLight 700c - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


I hope their customer service and build quality have improved since I bought mine.


----------



## Stew (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi there,

I’m 145 lbs. and was wondering if you’d go with the Kinlin XR19W, XR270 or the Velocity Aerohead. I live in very flat South Florida and the roads are typically pretty good


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Stew said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I’m 145 lbs. and was wondering if you’d go with the Kinlin XR19W, XR270 or the Velocity Aerohead. I live in very flat South Florida and the roads are typically pretty good


Rim technology has changed and in my opinion I'd go with a Pacenti SL23 rim now. But if you go Kinlin, I'd look at the Kinlin XR22.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Or better yet the new Pacenti Forza. The rear is OC so it will build a stronger wheel with more even tensions.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

What are your priorities for a set of wheels? What do any wheels you've owned don't do that you'd like these to do, what do any wheels you've owned don't do that you want these to do? I just spend a little over a week riding in Miami (which was great, the Don Pan rides are really fun) but tell us HOW you ride as well as where you ride. There are a lot of good options for any purpose around.


----------

